# Aquarium photography basics and tips



## butchblack (Oct 25, 2019)

I found a good article on DSLR focus. Mods, please delete if this is against the rules. It explains a lot about focus and has some useful macro information. 

https://mcpactions.com/2014/08/25/perfect-focus/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=e


----------



## ZuppaDePesce (Sep 5, 2018)

If you understand photography and camera controls, then I'd say the "Camera FV-5" app is really great for getting the most out of your phone's camera!


----------

